# Hoạt động Offline > Miền Nam >  Đang phân vân kèo đi Đà Lạt, anh em nhá hàng để có gì off đê!

## CKD

Hi.
Sắp tới mình có một việc nhỏ có thể đi Đà Lạt một chuyến. Nếu đi thì lưu lại vài ngày.
Không rỏ trong hội có bi nhiêu anh em ngoài đó để lên tinh thần offline nhể.
Hiện đang lười biếng, muốn tìm thêm lý do để đi.

Anh em nào có nhã ý thì note vào đây phát để mình thêm động lực nhé.
Khi chốt được mình sẽ thông tin lại trong chủ đề này luôn.



Thanks cả nhà!

----------


## CKD

Mình có thể ở đây đến cuối tuần, 94 Hoàng Diệu, cafe 1991.

----------


## Fusionvie

Nhìn quả seo phì phong độ thế. Đà lạt trên 4r này chắc ít thành viên

----------

